# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh chủ đề rau củ quả

## linhti0209

*18 JPG | ~ 3000x2000 | 35,1 mb*​[download][/download]


```
http://letitbit.net/download/6669.65c64bbceccaf769b8cfe31a5c/vegetables.rar.html
```



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/313929220/vegetables.rar
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=8500

----------

